# What are the dangers with a VW mod



## MickyD (24/6/17)

Hi Vapers 

So on my previous thread had a question about VW mods and this follows.

What are the dangers with a VW mod ?

The do's and dont's

I have a fear of the batteries and battery mods (external) which is holding me back from my upgrade (ijoy captain with limitless xl) 

Look forward to answers 

Thanks 
MickyD


----------



## Silver (25/6/17)

Good thread @MickyD

I think the main things with any mod from a safety point of view can be summed up as follows:


*Buy a good battery from a reputable vaping vendor* - that is suitable for your vaping application. What this means is dont buy a knockoff battery from the flea market and expect it to run your high powered vaping device.
*Understand ohms law* and how to buiid coils (or use stock coils) that draw less than the battery's max continuous discharge amp rating. Leave a safety margin to account for inaccuracies. Dont push the limits of the battery. Better be safe than sorry.
*Understand your mod *you have and how to use it properly
When travelling with your mod and you dont need it, remove the batteries. Wouldnt be good if the mod starts auto firing in the luggage compartment of a plane or if it autofires in the boot of your car.
*Be careful with batteries* and treat them with care
Charge them while you are around and can supervise. I recommend not charging them while you sleep or are away.
When taking batteries with you out and about, always keep them in a suitable plastic container or silicon sleeve so they dont short out with metal objects in your bag or pocket
Inspect batteries regularly for torn wraps or damage to the outer casing, dont use them if they are torn or damaged. Either replace or re-wrap if you know how to do it properly

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Roodt (25/6/17)

Silver said:


> Good thread @MickyD
> 
> I think the main things with any mod from a safety point of view can be summed up as follows:
> 
> ...



Crickey @Silver aren't you supposed to be on holiday?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/6/17)

Roodt said:


> Crickey @Silver aren't you supposed to be on holiday?



Yes I am @Roodt 
On holiday from the normal day job, but the vaping and this forum keeps on going 
I havent been online much, just here and there
I love looking at the forum in the morning with coffee and a vape !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MickyD (25/6/17)

Silver said:


> Good thread @MickyD
> 
> I think the main things with any mod from a safety point of view can be summed up as follows:
> 
> ...


I a case of a bettery shorting in my mod will it explode or will the mod prevent me from firing it?


----------



## Roodt (25/6/17)

MickyD said:


> I a case of a bettery shorting in my mod will it explode or will the mod prevent me from firing it?


Most likely the mod will pick up the short, and not fire while giving you a battery warning. 

The chances that the mod will "explode" is very slim, especially using a regulated mod.


----------



## Silver (25/6/17)

MickyD said:


> I a case of a bettery shorting in my mod will it explode or will the mod prevent me from firing it?



I stand to be corrected on this @MickyD , but if the contacts on the battery holder inside the mod are damaged or something gets damaged on the battery wraps, you may get a short on the battery. For example, if the casing near the positive terminal is damaged, exposing the rest of the battery (which is negative) and say something inside the mod (that is broken) touches both positive and negative, then the battery could short and it is possible it could vent. Explosion is probably unlikely unless its under very high pressure without adequate venting holes. 

Maybe one of the battery experts can just read my paragraph above and comment / correct if necessary. 

But in nearly four years of vaping, i havent had a direct battery short in any of my mods , mechanical or regulated. When you take the batts out and put fresh ones in, just do it carefully and have a look that all is well with the battery compartment and the battery wraps - it should be fine.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Christos (26/6/17)

Silver said:


> I stand to be corrected on this @MickyD , but if the contacts on the battery holder inside the mod are damaged or something gets damaged on the battery wraps, you may get a short on the battery. For example, if the casing near the positive terminal is damaged, exposing the rest of the battery (which is negative) and say something inside the mod (that is broken) touches both positive and negative, then the battery could short and it is possible it could vent. Explosion is probably unlikely unless its under very high pressure without adequate venting holes.
> 
> Maybe one of the battery experts can just read my paragraph above and comment / correct if necessary.
> 
> But in nearly four years of vaping, i havent had a direct battery short in any of my mods , mechanical or regulated. When you take the batts out and put fresh ones in, just do it carefully and have a look that all is well with the battery compartment and the battery wraps - it should be fine.


If the battery shorts and the circuit is the chip etc there should be no serious consequences bar the fuse on the board being blown and the mod being useless (DNA mod in mind here).

If however the body of the mod is metal and the short happens to be from the body of the mod etc there will be no protection to stop the or break the circuit and leading to a more serious outcome.
There was a post not too long ago about a mod where the wrap was damaged while inserting a battery while driving or something like that causing the battery to vent etc.

Bottom line is the best approach is to keep your batteries and their wraps in mint condition and inspect regularly.
Also insert them correctly and gently etc.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## aktorsyl (26/6/17)

Christos said:


> If the battery shorts and the circuit is the chip etc there should be no serious consequences bar the fuse on the board being blown and the mod being useless (DNA mod in mind here).
> 
> If however the body of the mod is metal and the short happens to be from the body of the mod etc there will be no protection to stop the or break the circuit and leading to a more serious outcome.
> There was a post not too long ago about a mod where the wrap was damaged while inserting a battery while driving or something like that causing the battery to vent etc.
> ...


Yup. As Christos said.
There's a difference between a battery short, and an atomizer short. If the battery shorts before it gets to the chip, it will end Badly (TM).


----------

